# 22mag for Hogs/small game



## JoeyWommack (Nov 22, 2011)

Any of yall have any experience or advice on what make/models to look at?


----------



## NG ALUM (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought one about a year back. I wanted a good solid full size bolt action 22mag and really had a hard time finding one. Remington or Browning didn't make one. The two that I eventually found that was what I wanted was made by weatherby and Savage. I wanted something that really resembled a model 700 or A-bolt..you get the idea..Weatherby bolt action was priced around $800 dollars if I remember right and was almost too pretty! I ended up ordering the Savage with a nice walnut stock and accu-trigger. the thing cost about $450 then I had to buy a scope, another $100. You can get by alot cheaper if you don't mind an automatic. A couple of companies make that. Mine is very accurate and I havent hesitated to shoot hogs (in the head or neck). Killed  lots of beavers, coyotes, and fox. Really good for small critters. Hope this helps.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 22, 2011)

I assume you're talking about a handgun instead of a rifle. I've had a couple of Ruger Single-6s over the years that shot really well with the magnum cylinder. As a bonus, many of them come with both the .22 mag and .22 lr cylinders. They're accurate, tough, and dependable.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes sir.  I am having a tough time with these guns.  I am looking at single six, MKII/III, and Buckmark.  I am not very versed in the handgun market so any advice is appreciated.  Also if yall dont mind what should I look to pay new and used on these models?


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 22, 2011)

The single six is about as good as it gets with the 22 mag in a handgun. If your going to concentrate more on small game the regular 22lr will handle all of the small game pretty well. My favorite is the ruger mk series or a S&W 617


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 22, 2011)

*my guns*

The most accurate .22 revolver I ever shot was a Ruger Single Six .22 magnum that I think also had a .22LR conversion cylinder.  I'd go with that for a general purpose hunting handgun.  Get a nice long-barreled model.

Among .22LR semi-auto pistols, I think the Browning Buckmark is more accurate than most others, and it's certainly got a nicer trigger pull out of the box. It's easy to disassemble to clean too.  I went through several other .22 semi's before settling on the Buck Mark.

One other idea: If you're willing to carry a "handgun" that looks like a cut-down rifle and has something like a 12" barrel, how about a Ruger Charger?  Based on the famous 10/22 action. Uses the same type of barrels, same mags, etc.  That's a gun that's easy to scope, should be easy to shoot (i.e. more accurate under general field conditions, even if it's not benchrest accurate), and easy to buy other accessories for if you want to modify it in the future (such as get a rifle-length barrel and regular shoulder stock, and switch it into rifle configuration, as long as you never use the stock without the rifle-length barrel in place).  (A recent BATFE ruling supposedly allows this for handguns only, but not for 10/22 rifles built on rifle receivers).


----------



## thurmongene (Nov 23, 2011)

Hay, thanks for posing this question. I've been thinking the same thing.


----------



## frdstang90 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a Taurus Tracker in 22 mag and absolutely love it.  It is very accurate.  I have taken numerous squirrels with it not to mention snakes.


----------



## NG ALUM (Nov 23, 2011)

wow...I have no idea how ya'll knew he was talking about a pistol but I basically wrote about a paragraph of useless info...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 23, 2011)

NG ALUM said:


> wow...I have no idea how ya'll knew he was talking about a pistol but I basically wrote about a paragraph of useless info...



It could have been because this was posted in the HANDGUN HUNTING Forum.

I will concur with the Ruger Single Six.  It is a pretty good gun.

I haven't shot the Taurus, so I can't comment, but you could also look into getting a TC Contender with a .22 Mag barrel.  Superb accuracy and easy to scope if you so desire.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 23, 2011)

> It could have been because this was posted in the HANDGUN HUNTING Forum.







> but you could also look into getting a TC Contender with a .22 Mag barrel. Superb accuracy and easy to scope if you so desire.



X 2 That would be a great choice.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Nov 23, 2011)

I have got an encore so i guess i could get a contender barrel and grip?  Or are they different frames?


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 23, 2011)

They are different frames. The contender frame is smaller.


----------



## Richard P (Nov 26, 2011)

If you like .22mag and like Contenders you might consider the .22  Hornet in a 10'' barrel. You lose the ability to shoot .22 lr unless you have an adapter, but the Hornet is reloadable, adapts well to being scoped or used with a ''red dot'' and allows you to select your bullet. The recoil is light enough that you could mount a rifle scope or a shotgun scope. 
  If you segregated the cases and marked them well, you could load some down to 22lr velocity. You probably have to keep track of the scope setting change.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 26, 2011)

While a Hornet is a great recommendation, WMA rules state that only rimfire guns are allowed during Small Game season.

If you are not hunting WMAs, then the Hornet is a great choice as well.  Taurus made a Raging Hornet revolver for a while that was very accurate I am told (no personal experience).


----------



## Philbow (Nov 26, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> While a Hornet is a great recommendation, WMA rules state that only rimfire guns are allowed during Small Game season.
> 
> If you are not hunting WMAs, then the Hornet is a great choice as well.  Taurus made a Raging Hornet revolver for a while that was very accurate I am told (no personal experience).



The original title for the tread is hogs/small game so the hornet would not be legal for small game at all, WMA or private land.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 26, 2011)

I was speaking of using the Hornet for hogs on WMAs, specifically, but you are correct.  Rimfire only for small game.


----------



## Richard P (Nov 26, 2011)

I guess now you know how well tuned I am to small game regs.  Seriously, a Hornet barrel is a great addition where it fits.


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey (Nov 26, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I assume you're talking about a handgun instead of a rifle. I've had a couple of Ruger Single-6s over the years that shot really well with the magnum cylinder. As a bonus, many of them come with both the .22 mag and .22 lr cylinders. They're accurate, tough, and dependable.


i have  a heritage model  with the 6 inch barrel  that comes with both cylinder's   the mag  is  dead own at 100 yards easy i love this gun and cheap to , i paid 150 for mine, seen them  close to the same  at bass pro in savannah, i like  the  safety on mine  not sure  if the other models  have that feature!!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Nov 26, 2011)

I loved my Heritage too, Fuzzy Swamp Donkey. Regret giving it up. Got mine brand new for $127 at my buddy's pawn shop.

Right now I have a High-Standard Super Nine .22lr/.22Mag Convertible. About a 4 3/4 to 5-inch barrel. I haven't been able to hunt anything with it yet, but I plan on giving it a workout soon.

Wommack, my advice to you would be to go to a few pawn shops and find something you like in .22 Mag if you want it. The Taurus Trackers are nice, but I had one and it was too heavy for my liking. You want a 6-inch barrel to maximize the sighting plane and it's a good compromise between size and weight. I would suggest a good used (or new if you can afford it) Taurus Model 941 in polished stainless steel. It is a sweet gun and when you smooth the trigger out by playing with it awhile it works just as smooth in double action as it does in single action.


----------

